# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  So many scams in the hairloss industry...

## moore

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/alan-j-...b_3039650.html

"The Food & Drug Administration has done a somewhat reasonable job in recent years of cracking down on phony hair loss products and exaggerated marketing claims. However, many consumers still get fooled each year by misleading products, online ads, inappropriate expectations of what potential treatments can do, and doctors who lack the experience and tools to properly treat and track them."

----------


## BigThinker

Think of the all the Bosley, Neutrogena, etc. advertisements you see on TV.  They target emotionally vulnerable people dealing with difficult, glaring, physical "flaws" such as balding and acne.

Think of how shitty you feel amongst your friends and family, when they show some asshole with see-through hair or crippling acne -- basically showcasing his flaws to make you feel insecure and ashamed -- all to make you want to buy their products.

And, how many of these face washes actually do shit for your acne?  I remember I just had to have tried every one that was out there, and none of them did shit.  How many guys have we seen come to this forum saying Bosley botched their scalp and basically ruined their appearance for life?

This has always pissed me off; that they would showcase your flaw to make money.  As if people who are balding or have acne aren't already exhausting all mediums to find a cure.

----------


## Kayman

> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/alan-j-...b_3039650.html
> 
> "The Food & Drug Administration has done a somewhat reasonable job in recent years of cracking down on phony hair loss products and exaggerated marketing claims. However, many consumers still get fooled each year by misleading products, online ads, inappropriate expectations of what potential treatments can do, and doctors who lack the experience and tools to properly treat and track them."


 Yes very true. There was a thread here not so long ago where someone was purchasing expensive snake oil and despite being told by several members there was no convincing him otherwise, needless to say it didn't work. 
Where you find the insecure you find the gullible, some people only need to be told what they want to hear and they are easily parted with their money.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Think of how shitty you feel amongst your friends and family, when they show some asshole with see-through hair or crippling acne -- basically showcasing his flaws to make you feel insecure and ashamed -- all to make you want to buy their products.


 Will never forget, last year I was watching a movie on cable at a friend's house. There was a group of us there, and one friend is 2 years younger but he has significant crown balding. His hairline is ok but the back of his head is pretty shot.
 At one point during the commercials a Rogaine commercial comes up, just happens to start when the room was quiet....it was so f*cking awkward because 3 people in the room immediately looked over at the guy. I do not know how he reacted because I couldnt look his way
I wonder if the marketing people at these companies envision that kind of situation coming up....like you said, shaming people into buying their products

----------


## BigThinker

> I wonder if the marketing people at these companies envision that kind of situation coming up....like you said, shaming people into buying their products


 They absolutely do.  

And in the "before" pics it's always some pale, scowling, depressed fool under bright, unforgiving light.  Then in the "after" pic, the dude has an orange tan, ear-to-ear grin with bleached teeth, and is hanging out on a boardwalk with some tropical paradise in the background.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

There are so many scams out there because there are so many hairloss products, even FDA approved ones that do not work.  If hairloss treatments were more effective, then people would avoid the scams.  People only resort to trying potential scam products out of desperation.

----------


## Auraria

> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/alan-j-...b_3039650.html
> 
> "The Food & Drug Administration has done a somewhat reasonable job in recent years of cracking down on phony hair loss products and exaggerated marketing claims. However, many consumers still get fooled each year by misleading products, online ads, inappropriate expectations of what potential treatments can do, and doctors who lack the experience and tools to properly treat and track them."


 This is so very true. Which is why it's so important to keep a watchful eye and do your own research. If the ingredient list for a hair loss or acne product has little to no research backing up the claims, a pretty website, and ingredients that don't look too promising/very cheap to produce...one can immediately assume that he/she is being scammed. Even many all natural products and supplements (like Biotin) have claims to fame surrounding them with very weak data to back them up. Luckily, there are genuine people out in the world who are fighting back...and their numbers are rising. 

I try to stay a positive realist. As they say in The Galaxy Quest... Never give up, never surrender!  :Smile:

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

where there is desperation there is good money to be made

----------

